# Office Visit Day Before Surgery



## suemt (Feb 27, 2013)

I KNOW it isn't billable, but that doesn't mean that you delete the encounter from the system.  It needs to be coded somehow.  

If the visit was AFTER the surgery, we'd code a 99024.  What do we code the global visit BEFORE the surgery?  

Thank you!


----------



## kathyshelton (Feb 27, 2013)

We enter the encounter into the system as PreOp and 0 charges then just bypass the insurance edit. Then you can track it and will show on your practice management system. Our system allows us to use letters as well as numbers, so its easy to do.


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 28, 2013)

It depends on what the visit was for and what type of surgery they are having.  If the decision to perform the surgery was made on that date (for a 90 day global procedure) you would code the visit with a 57 modifier.


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com (May 28, 2014)

for 90 days global surgery, global period starts one day before surgery, so if the EM performed one day before the surgery and this is not the EM where decision of surgery is made, this office visit is included in global period ( 99024)

but the EM performed one day before the surgery which results in decision of surgery code EM separately with modifier 57.

Abhishek Rane CPC


----------

